# NWN golden garden meet *AND* ScorchN's c/f drift spoiler. lots of pics. 56k friendly



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:woowoo: the sentra made it to and from seattle. 4 hours each way. twas fun. because of the abundance of photos im posting thumbnails for your convenience. each pic is a link. just click the pic for a larger version 'aight?...

 


^TONS of 240s. much cooler in person. they just kept on rollin' in! very beautiful sight



^very nice 200 rollin in. i love the custom vents.





^test fitting the drift spoiler on an NX...this things almost universal between nx, 200s and sentra trunks. 


^ my sentra gets a taste of the drift spoiler :thumbup:
V nice weave...again, on my sentra. fits pretty good!



^had to get a shot of my car next to a 350z



^perfect fitment (on a side note: damn i took alot of pics of this particular car!)


^i was very excited to see this. now i finally have a front pic of the gtr/ stillen bumper. its been impossible to find one online until now. im choppin it on my car later 



^nice license plate

^orange and c/f look so good together. i want a lip like that. very nice indeed.

^the sentra at the place we stayed at.

^nice civic si (i know, i know   ) all the way from BC.

^nissanforums very own scorchN200sx. mike bolting on the spoiler

^if you liked that first pic sam, check this one out :thumbup: YOU _and_ your tripod. hehe nice hair 
(and whats matts s/n? the chop is just for personal use but i dont wanna piss anyone off. i just want the bumper  )

IF ANY OF THE LINKED PICS ARE NOT correct ie. a different pic than whats in the thumbnail, please post which one and i will do my best to fix 'em.

EDIT v.2: AND IF ANYONE took pics of *my* car feel free to post in this thread. i've been going through ppls photoalbums, but dialup sucks. i'll check nwnismo here in a minute.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha, that's my tripod and camera in that picture. You can see the very edge of my Drifto-hair above the cam.

The meet was awesome. About twice as big as last years. There's about 300 photos available on www.nwnismo.com !

...as a side note, you might consider asking Matt before you go chopping up photos of his car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice collection of pics man, keep postin more!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What a pimp! My JDM hair kicks ass.

Fo shizzle.

Matt's SN is SqueezinSE.

Here's the two of yours I took:

















And how sexy is this thing!









As always, a whole bunch more can be found at www.nwnismo.com !


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lol. i just saw the 2 pics on nwnismo. thanks for postin 'em!
man, you have so many pics and you went through and edited everyones license plate. from all the time it took uploading pics and typing out this post i just gotta congratulate you for having like 30X the pics :thumbup:
hopefully ill be there fro HIN now too. i think i'll just fly though. wouldn't be much more $ compared to all the gas the sentra guzzles at 5K in 5th gear. i filled up 3 times in two days OUCH (for me anyways)!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Having a lot of pics is what we do. We pride ourselves on having the premier coverage of Northwest events.

You should come out to HIN. I don't know whether or not Sean's car will be there, but the three of us will be there taking pictures at the very least. It's sure to be an impressive event - well worth the money.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

jeez sam, I always thought it was a joke when they called you a hippie...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry said:


> jeez sam, I always thought it was a joke when they called you a hippie...



Hey, at least he's wearing shoes and socks in the pics. 
99% of the time he's in Birkenstocks with no socks...


The meet was damn cool. I felt bad that my B14 was not there....


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

You took the pic so I'm cool with you photochopping it. Post up the result.

And for those unfamiliar with this type of meet there must have been close to 200 cars that showed up for this. This meet was bigger than most mainstream shows. That's all.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Hey I made it onto the NWNismo pics too!! Right on! I was one of the few B14's that were at the GG meet. I had the 99 SE-L. I got a really crappy parking spot because I got stuck in traffic coming up I-5 from Southcenter. And we hadn't started taking over the trailer parking spots yet, so I was too nervous to be the first.

Everyone's cars looked great. Matt, your Sentra looks better and better all the time. I might have to bite your style and do an SR20DE decal on my back door like yours. It looks so dope! I'm lovin' the intake by the way! Time for exhaust though...

Peace out guys, I can't wait for another meet!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we need a south east nissan meet...


----------

